# Waterproof Cockpit Skirt Seal



## Bomber (Feb 28, 2008)

For anyone who has ever struggled to get a good seal with their skirt on the cockpit rim, here is a video for you.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLLhcs0CpLQ


----------

